# Harrisburg Show?



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We are off to a show in Maryland. Goldens can't be entered in Harrisburg shows on Friday & Saturday because they are within an arbitrary number of miles near the MD specialty that's Fri & Sat. Weird AKC rule. There may be a few entries on Sunday but doubt it will be anything remotely large. Sorry it won't be a very fruitful trip. Show season is just beginning though so you will be able to find other local shows soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iwantallthedogs (Mar 29, 2013)

I had no idea! The website said there would be golden retriever breeders there so I thought we might be able to meet some people. This is good to know! Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hope you get to meet with some people. Check www.infodog.com and search by state for upcoming shows.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

